# Is Gucci Babouska "in"?



## princesskiwi

Just wondering if you still carry around Babouska bags...or was it a trend that passes many seasons ago?


----------



## papertiger

It's from 2008/9 and mine looks like new. I love it when a line of bags are not in the stores any more, it makes it more special.

I don't do fashion I only do style :sunnies.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

I agree I loved that bag...wish I had bought it when it was out :-/


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Actually I just purchased two of this Gucci bag line at the end of the year... Both are rare and just stunning... the Babouska like is not a trendy bag it is elegant and very fashionable... These bags make a statement of how much you love a bag that was wonderfully made with amazing detail..

Here are my lovely's 

Gucci Limited Edition Babouska Boston

Gucci Python Babouska Tote


----------



## GhstDreamer

^love looking at those pics of your gorgeous babouska bags, CA!

Agree with PT - babouska bags are unique and I never saw it as a trend from any particular season as it was a line Gucci released then but there wasn't anything similar done by other designers around that time. For example, a trend to me is more like every designer released their own version of harem pants when they were popular...lol...


----------



## JessieRose

Gorgeous bags!! 


COACH ADDICT said:


> Actually I just purchased two of this Gucci bag line at the end of the year... Both are rare and just stunning... the Babouska like is not a trendy bag it is elegant and very fashionable... These bags make a statement of how much you love a bag that was wonderfully made with amazing detail..
> 
> Here are my lovely's
> 
> Gucci Limited Edition Babouska Boston
> 
> Gucci Python Babouska Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1342473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1342474



I agree with PT. The same question was raised about the Fendi Spy. My blueberry Spy is from 2007, and I love it. You used to see the bag everywhere, as it was an "it" bag among the celebrities. Now I rarely see it (even though I know they still sell them, I wish they would discontinue them). I prefer it that way.  I say, if you love it and it looks hot on you... rock it!! 


papertiger said:


> It's from 2008/9 and mine looks like new. I love it when a line of bags are not in the stores any more, it makes it more special.
> 
> I don't do fashion I only do style :sunnies.


----------



## anasanfran

I think the Babouska line will always be in. It is such a classy bag, especially the top handle. I think that it's not an every day bag, which makes it special and it is definitely unique. To me, it just screams "class". It's very rare that I see someone sporting a Babouska, which makes me love mine even more. I have the boston, but am in need of the top handle desperately. Can't rest until it is in it's dust bag, sitting happily in my closet. 

*CoachAddict*, your limited edition Boston is *TDF!!

GhstDreamer, *"harem pants"...LOL...forgot all about those! _Hammer time!!_


----------



## papertiger

COACH ADDICT said:


> Actually I just purchased two of this Gucci bag line at the end of the year... Both are rare and just stunning... the Babouska like is not a trendy bag it is elegant and very fashionable... These bags make a statement of how much you love a bag that was wonderfully made with amazing detail..
> 
> Here are my lovely's
> 
> Gucci Limited Edition Babouska Boston
> 
> Gucci Python Babouska Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1342473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1342474



Both your Babushka beauties inspire the true meaning of the word fabulous *COACH ADDICT *

Here's my darling (obviously to the right of the pic)


----------



## anasanfran

*papertiger*, your Babouska is *STUNNING!!* I have the plain boston and I gotta say, I'd rather have yours!


----------



## beduina

I loved that collection when it first came out, i wish i bought at least one of those beauties at the time. I also wish i bought the studded black & gold high heel sandals  if i had any of your bags ladies i would definitily wear them, like now!


----------



## papertiger

Thank you *anasanfran* I wish you one too :kiss:

*beduina* I missed out on those and the high studded booties too. Keep looking though because I have seen some around on the re-sell market - just never in the right size.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

papertiger said:


> Both your Babushka beauties inspire the true meaning of the word fabulous *COACH ADDICT *
> 
> Here's my darling (obviously to the right of the pic)


 
PT I just love yours it is just totally stunning and elegant...


----------



## Mrs. Krauman

I have the red guccissima tote and I have not seen anyone in my area with it so I feel special.  I think it's a statement piece that's still in.


----------



## papertiger

COACH ADDICT said:


> PT I just love yours it is just totally stunning and elegant...



Thank you kindly 

 to all the Babushka owners, that hardware is worth celebrating


----------



## beduina

Thanks for the advise *papertiger*, i'm always scanning ebay but my size never pops up


----------



## Penelope84

I know I am late but I still till this day carry my Babouska. It is classic to me and I just saw someone carrying it during NYFW’18


----------



## papertiger

Penelope84 said:


> I know I am late but I still till this day carry my Babouska. It is classic to me and I just saw someone carrying it during NYFW’18



Quite right, it's a classic line because there's nothing quite like it. It also fits into today's Gucci aesthetic (more is more) and the hardware it TDF

Masika Kalysha with her large Crystal Babushka Boston from our Celebs thread in Hong Kong FR curtesy of @steph22


----------



## Penelope84

papertiger said:


> Quite right, it's a classic line because there's nothing quite like it. It also fits into today's Gucci aesthetic (more is more) and the hardware it TDF
> 
> Masika Kalysha with her large Crystal Babushka Boston from our Celebs thread in Hong Kong FR curtesy of @steph22
> 
> View attachment 3970158




This just makes me fall in love all over again. You are quite right no other Designer has made anything like this line!!!!!


----------



## marmalade1000

Love this bag!


----------

